# Bank of Ireland Shares



## Breda. (11 Oct 2008)

I have some bank shares and in view of the current financial turmoil would it be a good idea to sell the shares now and buy again if they start to rise again


----------



## jhegarty (11 Oct 2008)

you are not allowed discuss shares on here


----------

